
Limbo dev open-sources its Unity 5 anti-aliasing tech - louhike
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/268722/Limbo_dev_opensources_its_Unity_5_antialiasing_tech.php
======
digikata
There is a technical explanation of the Temporal Anti-Aliasing technique in
the linked GitHub project:

[https://github.com/playdeadgames/temporal/blob/master/GDC201...](https://github.com/playdeadgames/temporal/blob/master/GDC2016_Temporal_Reprojection_AA_INSIDE.pdf)

